# Autotrail 2010 Brochure and Website



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Does anyone know when the 2010 brochure and website are likely to kick off?


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

brochure is out, given one at nec


----------



## martin1485 (Jul 17, 2009)

They ran out of brochures at the NEC but sent me one afterwards. Web site imminent.


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Wot you mean the full brochure rather than the folded A3 sheet with basic information thereon that I got at Shepton Mallet?


----------



## martin1485 (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes full brochure - 59 pages. If you e mail their Sales Enquiry address off the website, they'll probably send one out.


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

Bacchus said:


> Wot you mean the full brochure rather than the folded A3 sheet with basic information thereon that I got at Shepton Mallet?


yes full brochure, have one in front of me


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm on their mailing list - how frustrating!! Could one of you tell me whether the Chieftain comes with a second habitation battery, please?

Many thanks


----------



## martin1485 (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't see anything mentioned about second leisure batteries. The brochure groups the technical specs into Tracker / Apache / Frontier ranges. I enquired with the factory about second leisure battery for the Savannah which is now part of the Frontier range - same as Chieftain - and they advised that it's a dealer fit.


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Many thanks. Overall what do you think of Autotrails? I have ordered a Chieftain, the version with the slightly raised bed so I can put bikes underneath and an L-shaped half dinette so I can carry passengers in safety. 

Got a reasonable deal on my Adria Vision so dived in!!

My only dislike are the bus-style outside locker doors. You literally have to get down on your hands and knees to look inside a locker. The electric hook up is hidden away in one of them. I guess I'll have to have the hook up connection point moved into the more usual position . Alternatively, I could put the cable on a self retracting drum. I've seen them for sale at around £50. The hook up can then be permanently connected on the motorhome side. Should fit - we'll see


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Many thanks. Overall what do you think of Autotrails? I have ordered a Chieftain, the version with the slightly raised bed so I can put bikes underneath and an L-shaped half dinette so I can carry passengers in safety. 

Got a reasonable deal on my Adria Vision so dived in!!

My only dislike are the bus-style outside locker doors. You literally have to get down on your hands and knees to look inside a locker. The electric hook up is hidden away in one of them. I guess I'll have to have the hook up connection point moved into the more usual position . Alternatively, I could put the cable on a self retracting drum. I've seen them for sale at around £50. The hook up can then be permanently connected on the motorhome side. Should fit - we'll see


----------



## martin1485 (Jul 17, 2009)

I think that they're one of the better quality conversions around - particularly the Frontier range. Just trying to get a deal on a Savannah at the moment.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Bacchus,

I'm on my third Auto-Trail. They have their share of niggling faults with bought in components, the same as most (all) 'vans, but overall I am very pleased with the quality. In terms of furnishings and fittings I think they are amongst the best.

Pomme


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Autotrail seem to be generally well thought of. I've got an Adria Vision at the moment but the very bad dealer experience (BCS Motorhomes) has put me off. BCS seem to have a certain profile on this site and they have now moved on to selling Hobby - so I expect we'll see the complaints rolling in from Hobby buyers. 

Anyway I'm now with a local Autotrail dealership or I will be when it arrives - sometime in February.


----------

